# chunk in the udder



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a doe that just kid three days ago...her udders were huge and a lt
little lop sided and I was a little concerned and had posted a form about it... but then she kid... she was still pretty uneven but never felt hard or hot just very very fill her udders were down to her knees but still soft to the touch... the baby has had a little bit of diarrhea that I noticed yesterday and today I decided to milk het other side since she looked a little uneven. 
I started to milk her and it was coming out strange... I squeezed the tip and a curd came out.... I flat het udders again no lumps... so I started again and a few seconds later another one dropped to the teat... cleared that one... but then she was fine... it felt like maybe a few other small prices were in it... but ibhave never seen it like this... even a got that had mastitis hers wasn't like this... it looked like a price of cottage cheese kinda... any ideas???


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would check her temp and test for mastitis. 

What color are the kid's scours? I would supplement it with a bottle until you know a bit more about the doe's health.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I was considering it... his poop is not brown more of a light brownish orange no blood so it's not bright and it's not green but it sticks to his bottom... I have seen a little diaharea in the babies there first poop or two but her milking today was odd and she's not warm she doesent seem to have a temp her udders weren't hard or firm... and she was GREAT on the milk stand... she showed no signs of discomfort... where would insense the milk if I did want to have it tested??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Treat for mastitis with Today mastitis treatment, she has mastitis starting.

If the kid drank any of it, may be why scouring occurred or her milk is really rich, if it was nursed from the other side. 
Try some pepto for the kid and see if it helps. You will have to tape the bad side in between treatments.

First, completely milk her out on the bad side, then infuse Today. Go by instructions and treat until you get no more clumps.

Does she only have 1 kid?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she is doing OK?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How long has it been since the kid emptied that side, if ever? If an udder does not get the milk removed, the milk starts to dry up and will appear chunky when expressed. They can also build up a few chunks when milk sets in a teat without a human or kid emptying that teat.

The best way to know is to have the milk cultured. That way you know of there is an infection, and if so, what the bacteria is so you can get the best antibiotic to fight it.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

the baby had was only 2 or 3 days old when I posted.. I didn't milk her the first 48 hours so the baby could feed... when I did she was lopsided so I don't think he was nursing from that side and it was only a few little chunks... she didn't seem uncomfortable so I didn't think mastitis


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Chunks may be a sign of mastitis.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been keeping an eye... haven't seen any more chunks


----------

